# Green Mountain Smokeshack Team Schedule



## yankeerob (Feb 20, 2009)

05/23 - 05/24 Roc City Rib Fest Rochester, NY
06/20/09 to 06/21/09 Rockin' Ribfest 2009 Merrimack, NH
07/03/09 to 07/05/09 I Love Barbecue Festival Lake Placid, NY
07/18/09 to 07/19/09 Troy Pig Out Troy, NY
07/25 to 07/26 The Harpoon Championships of New England BBQ Windsor, VT
08/05/09 to 08/09/09 Mainely Grillin' & Chillin' Country BBQ State Competition Eliot, ME 08/14/09 to 08/16/09 Hudson Valley Ribfest Ulster County Fairgrounds, New Paltz, NY
08/28 - 08/29 10th New Holland Summerfest New Holland, PA
09/11 - 09/13 The Bar-B-Q Pit at the Oyster Festival - Norwalk Exchange Club Norwalk, CT 09/19/09 to 09/20/09 Harvard Fall Festival BBQ Cookoff Harvard, MA
10/24 â€“ 10/26  Sayville (not announced yet)


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 20, 2009)

Cool, might see you at the one in New Holland, PA.  It's only an hour away from me.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 20, 2009)

I may have to take a vaction to New Holland. Only 4 hours or so. Is anybody doing any of the cooks here in Ohio? I am going to check out a few of them this year. Would love to hook-up with a team from here.


----------



## fishawn (Feb 20, 2009)

Good luck Rob!


----------



## alx (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks-YankeeRob.Conneticut looks like a maybe to compete in.We should have our schedule finalized shortly.Good Luck and hope to see you at one.


----------

